# Impeller sharpening



## Seth

Outboard jets shows that you sharpen from the top, then the bottom and then smooth out the bottom edge. I've read several times that people say to ONLY sharpen from the top of the impeller. So which one is the right way? I'm going to pull my impeller and sharpen it soon and check the liner and all that good stuff. Also, how do I tell if I need to shim the impeller down? Do I just eyeball it or is there some trick to making sure it's right?


----------



## fender66

Seth,

Rather than me trying to give you a proper answer.....give the guys at Troutt & Sons a call. They will help you over the phone I'm sure. They have helped me several times. 800-843-9677


----------



## georgiaken

Hi everyone.

I'm new to the board and thought I could help with this question.

Take a look at this link...a guy I know wrote the article...he's great with OB Jets and he's a spokesperson for Snyder...

https://www.snyderboats.com/30minPM.htm


----------



## Seth

Thank you for the link. That's exactly what the type of thing I was looking for.


----------



## bulldog

That article needs to be gold plated. I sure wish I had that a year ago. 

The guys at Trout and Sons are top notch also. They get super busy at times but if you catch them and they have time to talk, they really know their stuff. Every time I go out that way I stop in to say hello.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

DON'T sharpen your impellers the way the link shows. Always sharpen on the top side of the impeller don't sharpen on the bottom of the blade like the link shows. Last fall my brother bought a used impeller sharpened the same way that the link that was posted shows for is 60/40 evinrude. I didn't think anything of it and I put it in shimmed it up and went to the lake to gps it with the new impeller. It would not come out of the hole, it would just set and spin out. You had to ease into the throttle to plane it out. I brought the motor home and and pulled the impeller out and then sharpened it on top like I normally sharpen an impeller. It would jump right up on plane and it gained it 3mph on top. I've heard of this happening time and time again to people. They sharpen on the bottom and their boat just spins out after that. They have to go back in and sharpen it on the top and the problem is fixed. That's why I say don't sharpen the bottom. Think of it like this, if you sharpen on top it makes it easier for the impeller to pick up the water. Wish I could think of a better way to explain it. Tried to post a pic but it won't let me.
You can call me crazy for only sharpening on the top all you want to, but you've been warned.


----------



## Seth

Now I am confused. Isn't it saying to NOT sharpen the top on the Snyder boat link? Outboard Jets diagram shows sharpening from the bottom also. What makes the motor spin out if you sharpen like they are showing?


----------



## optaylor823

I have always just sharpened one side of the impeller. It would be the top side if you turn the impeller upside down. Also there is a DVD out showing the steps on the 30 minute PM. It is on Backwoods Angler TV site. The cost is 12 dollars plus S&H. Here is the link. https://www.backwoodsangler.com/sponsors%20page.htm
I am not sure but I believe Chris Gorsuch helped put this together. Chris is a great resource for jet information, which he has helped me plenty of times over the phone.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

When I say top I'm talking about the top of the blades as the impeller sets in the jet pump. I call the side that you can see when looking through the shoe the bottom. I don't know what causes it to spin out when it is sharpened on hte bottom but it does. My brothers boat,my uncles boat,and my freinds boat all had the same promblem when the impellers where sharpened on the bottom, once they resharpened them on the top it fixed the problem. Like I said I'm just warning you guys. Do what you thinks right it's all about trial and error with outboard jet boats, make your mistakes and learn from them.


----------



## optaylor823

Ok here is the answer straight from jet outboards FAQ. https://www.outboardjets.com/pdfs/IMPELLERSHARPENING.pdf. I am not trying to start anything just trying to help. I would say from what they are saying you can file both sides as long as you get the correct edge.


----------



## Seth

Lil' Blue Rude.....do you smooth out the bottom after sharpening the top like Outboard Jet's shows or only smooth out the top?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

I'm putting a picture of how I sharpened my new impeller and a picture of a used impeller that I had sharpened. The new impeller has only been sharpened on top of the blade.The red arrows show where I began and ended it. I normally try to go a little farther back then that to make it a very smooth slope. The second impeller was sharpenend on the bottom when I got it. I marked where I sharpened the top with red arrows. The green arrow shows where the lead edge is, in the picture it looks like the lead edge is higher but it starts where the green arrow is. Because the impeller had been sharpened on the bottom I would have had to remove to much material to sharpen it like the new impeller (the blue line shows this) so I blend the bottom end taking as little out as possible. That's the way I sharpen a new impeller and and how I fix a impeller that's only been sharpened on the bottom.


----------



## moelkhuntr

Thanks for the pictures Lil' Blue Rud. I was sure that was how your were describing your sharpening. Is that the way the vast majority of you racers sharpen the impellers. What do you guys use to polish the impellers with. Are you using drills with emery wheels are dremel tools with wheels are just good ole plain elbow grease and a lot of time. I have been told by others that a mirrors polish job makes a vast improvement after sharpening the impeller.


----------



## Jim

Great post Gentlemen! :beer:


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

I don't really know how most people sharpen their impellers? As for the polishing, some good old elbow grease. I started out by doing my sharpening then I'll file any casting marks out. The I sand it down with 180,220,320,400,800,1500,2000 and finished it off with some mothers mag wheel polish. I couldn't tell a diffrence in performance after it had been polished. Looks good though. :mrgreen: I need to take the mothers to it again. Polishing the pump helps. Kind of a pain to get in it though. 
I'm begining to think the reason that outboardjet and most people sharpen their impellers on the bottoms is because they see a rise in their RPMs because it isn't catching the water, so they think their going faster because they gained RPMs. Like I've said in previos post i've seen a 3mph gain from sharpening the top of an impeller that has only been sharpened on the bottom.


----------



## bulldog

You guy have just saved me a ton of trouble. I'll be remounting my motor this weekend and going through the pump along with sharpening the impeller. Thanks!!


----------



## Seth

Thanks for the pics Lil Blue Rude. I'll sharpen it that way and see how it goes. How much speed do you gain by polishing the pump? I've read about guys doing that, but I just don't really know if it's worth it. Seems I suck rocks up pretty often when I start running a lot of a new water.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

I don't know how many mph it will gain you, it depends on your set up. I didn't run my motor before I polished my pump so I don't know how much it gained me. If you suck alot of rocks I would say it defeat the purpose of polishing it,plus the large pumps are a pain to polish because of the brace in them. If you still want to do it you have to pull the pipe out of the pump and remove your bearing carier out to make it easier. Make sure not to make the opening where the water exits bigger then what it is. On another note if your motor got the grunt to pull a stainless impellers seem to help some to, it gained me another mph with my motor.


----------



## optaylor823

Ok I will admit that I only do my impeller about once or twice a year and it is coming up time to do it and I will try Lil Blue Rude's technique and see what happens.


----------



## Codeman

Thanks for the pics Rude. Gonna pull mine out this weekend and work it over some.


----------



## Seth

How do I know if I have a stainless impeller? Also what size motors benefit from them? I've heard that 90 horse and up benefit and also heard that 150 and up are the only ones that benefit.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

Most pumps come stock with a zinc alloy impeller. The stainless have very thin blades. Stainless are also VERY HEAVY, at least 2lbs heavier than a zinc one. I'm going to guess a 6 7/8 stainless would be around 7-8lbs if not more than that. I know that the 6 1/8 are around 5lbs where a zinc one is 4 1/4lbs and a aluminium is 3 1/2lbs. The stainless are also very durable. 
As for what size motors benifits it depends, my motor is a 40/28 evinrude that I've done a little work to and it gained me 1mph when I put a stainless 6 1/8 in.


----------



## georgiaken

It seems you guys have figured it out, but for clarification, the Snyder boats article says:

"It is important to create a clean edge within 1/32 of an inch. Do not to bevel the leading edge or create a double chisel point."

Chris wrote the article and also is in the Backwoods Angler video...

In other words, DON'T sharpen the blade from BOTH side...


----------



## georgiaken

Regarding polishing...I am no expert, but what I have read pretty much says:

Polishing will increase performance...until you ingest a small stone or sand and the polish job is ruined.
For the amount of time and effort required to polish the blade, the positive effects won't last very long...


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

georgiaken said:


> It seems you guys have figured it out, but for clarification, the Snyder boats article says:
> 
> "It is important to create a clean edge within 1/32 of an inch. Do not to bevel the leading edge or create a double chisel point."
> 
> Chris wrote the article and also is in the Backwoods Angler video...
> 
> In other words, DON'T sharpen the blade from BOTH side...



I know what the "experts" say about sharpening impellers but my knolege comes from first hand experience of sharpening diffrent impellers in diffrent ways and the methods that I stated early are the ones that I've had the best results with. 

If Snyders method is the correct method of sharpening an impeller then you explain to me why a impeller that was sharpened in the method he explains is 3mph slower than the same impeller sharpened in the way I described. I would love to here how he came up with his method of sharpening impellers. We've been sharpening impellers like this for over 10 years now and every time I hear of someone sharpening an impeller like Snyder explains they have problems with their boats spining out when they take off. When they sharpen it like I described the problems stopped. 
Sharpen how you want I'm just telling you what I've learn in my experience with outboard jets.
As for polishing your impellers it isn't a mod that will be felt in the seat of your pants, it's one of those list of small things that need to be compined to make a diffrence. Polishing the pump makes a bigger diffrnece then the polished impeller but it might not be noticble by the seat of your pants but it does help, it doesn't have to be polished to a mirror finish it just needs the casting smoothed down.


----------



## moelkhuntr

Just came in from sharpening my impeller the way Lil' Blue Rud has suggested. Trying to get things ready for next weekend when I go run with the big dogs. My little 60/40 E-TEC just ain't going to hang with those big dogs, But I will say I will have just as big a time getting there. Last I saw it was calling for halfway nice weather but in MO you just have to wait and see. See you'll Sat. if the sky doesn't fall.


----------



## bulldog

I sharpened my impeller yesterday the way lilbluerude described. My new deck makes my boat basically jump out to the water like I have never felt and after looking at my impeller when I got home it was not sharp and you could tell I had sucked some stuff up last year. I'm anxious to see if it makes a difference. I can't even tell you how careful I was to not even breath on the bottom edge of the impeller. :lol:


----------



## georgiaken

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> georgiaken said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you guys have figured it out, but for clarification, the Snyder boats article says:
> 
> "It is important to create a clean edge within 1/32 of an inch. Do not to bevel the leading edge or create a double chisel point."
> 
> Chris wrote the article and also is in the Backwoods Angler video...
> 
> In other words, DON'T sharpen the blade from BOTH side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what the "experts" say about sharpening impellers but my knolege comes from first hand experience of sharpening diffrent impellers in diffrent ways and the methods that I stated early are the ones that I've had the best results with.
> 
> If Snyders method is the correct method of sharpening an impeller then you explain to me why a impeller that was sharpened in the method he explains is 3mph slower than the same impeller sharpened in the way I described. I would love to here how he came up with his method of sharpening impellers. We've been sharpening impellers like this for over 10 years now and every time I hear of someone sharpening an impeller like Snyder explains they have problems with their boats spining out when they take off. When they sharpen it like I described the problems stopped.
> Sharpen how you want I'm just telling you what I've learn in my experience with outboard jets.
> As for polishing your impellers it isn't a mod that will be felt in the seat of your pants, it's one of those list of small things that need to be compined to make a diffrence. Polishing the pump makes a bigger diffrnece then the polished impeller but it might not be noticble by the seat of your pants but it does help, it doesn't have to be polished to a mirror finish it just needs the casting smoothed down.
Click to expand...



Well, I can't argue with experience...I've only owned my jet for 2 weeks and I've never had it in the water yet (as the pilot). I am just passing on things I picked up while doing my research. So, I won't even begin to make any argument to the contrary.

As for the polishing...if you have the time and the interest, it certainly won't hurt anything. It will make the jet more efficient for sure. It's just that sand and pebbles will find their way into our intake and will negate whatever we gain from polishing. I'm not saying it's a bad thing...just that you might ultimately waste your time. Polishing pre-fab parts that come off an assembly line will, in most cases, improve them...I polished my baitcasters and they definitely improved...but I don't have abrasives running through them, since it's easy to keep them clean.

I tend to be a perfectionist, so I certainly understand...


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

Sorry if I came across too harsh. Sometimes you have those days ya know.


----------



## fender66

Good discussion guys. Really good info and some from different perspectives. Remember...you can't tell someone's tone from a post, and more importantly, we are all family here. The worst thing that should happen is we agree to disagree. No harm in that.:mrgreen: 

I think all is good Lilrude.

Seems like this discussion is more directed towards "speed" performance. I'd be interested in fuel consumption performance. I'm guessing that none of this will help in that area though?


----------



## georgiaken

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> Sorry if I came across too harsh. Sometimes you have those days ya know.



No apologies necessary (but certainly appreciated). I didn't take your response as too harsh.

I figure, people are passionate about the things they care about and no one wants a fellow angler to be misinformed with BS.

So, I didn't take it badly at all...

It's actually good to know that I have some options...and I'll know what to do if I follow those instructions and end up with no juice out the bottom end.

Regarding speed and fuel economy, I tend to think along the lines of...if you want more speed (and your current rig is set up right), get a bigger motor. If you want better fuel economy, get a 4 stroke, one of the newer high tech 2 strokes or ease off the throttle. The little things we do to tweak stuff often works, but sometimes it's not worth the trouble...


----------



## fender66

> Regarding speed and fuel economy, I tend to think along the lines of...if you want more speed (and your current rig is set up right), get a bigger motor. If you want better fuel economy, get a 4 stroke, one of the newer high tech 2 strokes or ease off the throttle. The little things we do to tweak stuff often works, but sometimes it's not worth the trouble...



I'm already running a 225 Merc.....no chance I'm getting anything bigger. It's bigger than I want already. :LOL2: Very seldom do I run WOT unless I'm messing around on my way back in on the river. Most of the lakes that I fish freak when I show up with my rig anyway, so I go pretty easy on those. It just sucks gas....and I'm used to it I guess....and I'm blessed to have it! Besides...I want to go fish way before I want to go fast.


----------



## georgiaken

There might be some folks out there who know how to "tune" an outboard for max output and better fuel economy...I don't doubt that.

My truck gets better gas mileage now than it did "new" and it's 15 years old.

It was a matter of upgrading my spark wires to racing wires, upgrading my spark plugs, cleaning EVERYTHING (engine top end, throttle body, intake) and changing over some of the fluids to higher end stuff (like Royal Purple). I got another 3mpg out of it all...over the long haul, it's paid itself off.

If we have folks who know how to do that with outboards, I am all ears


----------



## optaylor823

I agree with fender. I run a 175 and would love to see better gas mileage. It is hard to miss some of the rocks in the river I fish at 40 mph, so I usually don't run wide open. I may have missed this in the post, but I can say from experience that it does not matter how sharp you get the impeller if you do not shim it to the 1/32 gap.


----------



## moelkhuntr

Do they make any shims that are HALF the thickness or do you just shim it down where moving a shim to the top makes it hit. A person could get it down to the nitty gritty with shims half the thickness. Or, if a person is that dang close it's going to make that much difference.


----------



## optaylor823

I shim it as close as I can get to 1/32 and not closer. The impeller will have some wobble in it, so if you get to close it will hit and you do not want that.


----------



## bulldog

I have heard of people grinding the shim washers down to half the thickness but it sure would be nice if they made them that thin.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

Glad I didn't upset anyone, just read back over it and thought it could have been taken the wrong way.
Putting on exhaust,carbs(or re jeting carbs) and raising compression is the normal mod around here and most guys say they get better gas milage and perfomance from their set ups. It makes sense. If your boat runs better it's not laborig as hard so you don't use as much throttle getting around. Setting your boat up for speed is the best way to get better gas milage in my book, as long as you don't have a lead foot(or hand in this case) :mrgreen: 
You don't want to get your impeller shimed down to for because they do tend to wable a little.


----------



## Codeman

I was going to pull my impeller and sharpen it before this weekend. I just checked, IT'S TOO FREAKIN' COLD OUT THERE. LOL Looks like it won't be coming apart before Saturday. She'll run what she runs. moelkhuntr if you are afraid of running way back of those big motors, just throttle back a bit and I'll catch up and keep you company. LOL


----------



## moelkhuntr

If the temp keeps dropping I may be running really slow as to not blow out the fire that I will have in a five gallon bucket to keep warm. HaHaHa. Started out to be 43 for Sat and it went down to 31 now it's up to 38 again I see. One thing about MO, give it five minutes and it will change for sure.


----------



## Codeman

moelkhuntr said:


> One thing about MO, give it five minutes and it will change for sure.



No truer words have ever been spoken. LOL


----------



## Seth

Just tried to sharpen my impeller but dont think i accomplished much. Its a stainless and seemed way too hard to hand file anything off. I have some pics of it but havent got them off camera on to computer yet.Ro you guys use a hand file or something motorized?

Also have a question about tightening the impeller nut. Do I torque it down as much ass possible then back of so I can flip retaining tabs down OR do I tighten it and back of just a tad so it has a little bit of side to side motion? I didnt pay attention to how tight the nut was when I took it off.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

I use a wrasp when I sharpen them, then I'll smooth them out with a flat file. When I tighten my nut back I get it as tight as I can. You can normally tell when it's getting snug, keep turning it until the tabs can lay flat on nut, just make sure you get those tabs folded down properly. It's a bad deal if they open back up.  $$$


----------



## Seth

What's a wrasp?

I think I better pull the grate and double check the tightness of that nut. I'm pretty sure I could have gotten it a bit tighter than I did.


----------



## blunt

a rasp looks like a file, but is much more aggressive and it's primarily made for shaping wood.


----------



## Seth

blunt said:


> a rasp looks like a file, but is much more aggressive and it's primarily made for shaping wood.



I think that's what I was using actually but I couldn't tell that I was taking anything off of the impeller. How long does it take to sharpen one down? Here's a few pictures of my liner and the impeller. The impeller pictures didn't turn out very good.

The leading edge of the impeller ranges from 1/32-1/16". It's pretty chewed up as you can see.


----------



## Seth

Well I worked on sharpening the impeller for a while and it's looking better. My only problem is I'm having a hard time getting the edge to 1/32". Most of the edges are 1/16". It's still quite a bit better than when I started though. Do you guys think I should just keep working on it until I get the edge super thin or will I be alright using it like this? I'm not racing or anything, but I would like to keep my boat performing decent. It seemed fine to me before I did anything to it, but after looking at mine and comparing it my buddies I knew it needed an overhaul.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

I HATE DIAL UP INTERNET :evil: :evil: :evil: 
This will make the 3rd time today Iv'e tried to post a reply. I hope it works [-o< 
Keep sharpening it until you get it down to 1/32". Don't sharpen on the bottoms to much more. If you want some more top end speed you might can try a 3 blade impeller in it. I've always heard people say a 3 blade has better top end speed but a 4 blade has a better hole shot. Oh yeah, I said I use a wrasp but it's actually a bastard, not cusing that's what it's called. Close to the same thing but the teeth are finer. It normally takes me around 30 minutes or so to sharpen a 3 blade stainless impeller.


----------



## Captain Ahab

georgiaken said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I'm new to the board and thought I could help with this question.
> 
> Take a look at this link...a guy I know wrote the article...he's great with OB Jets and he's a spokesperson for Snyder...
> 
> https://www.snyderboats.com/30minPM.htm




Hey Ken! Glad you made it here, this is NOT PAC or EPFR so I think you will enjoy your time


David


----------



## Seth

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> I HATE DIAL UP INTERNET :evil: :evil: :evil:
> This will make the 3rd time today Iv'e tried to post a reply. I hope it works [-o<
> Keep sharpening it until you get it down to 1/32". Don't sharpen on the bottoms to much more. If you want some more top end speed you might can try a 3 blade impeller in it. I've always heard people say a 3 blade has better top end speed but a 4 blade has a better hole shot. Oh yeah, I said I use a wrasp but it's actually a bastard, not cusing that's what it's called. Close to the same thing but the teeth are finer. It normally takes me around 30 minutes or so to sharpen a 3 blade stainless impeller.



I wish I could have had this thing done in 30 minutes...... When you say it takes you 30 minutes, is that on any impeller or one that's in somewhat decent shape?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

It takes me about 30 minutes on a 6 1/8" stainless because the blades are thin ( maybe an 1/8")and it dosn't take that much to get them to where they need to be even if they get eat up. An aluminium impeller takes about 45 minutes because the blades are thicker. I can't tell much of a diffrence in how long it takes me to sharpen a new impeller or an eat up one. Patience is a virtue (or how ever that's spelled) turn on the radio and get a comfortable chair to sit in. :mrgreen:


----------



## Seth

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> It takes me about 30 minutes on a 6 1/8" stainless because the blades are thin ( maybe an 1/8")and it dosn't take that much to get them to where they need to be even if they get eat up. An aluminium impeller takes about 45 minutes because the blades are thicker. I can't tell much of a diffrence in how long it takes me to sharpen a new impeller or an eat up one. Patience is a virtue (or how ever that's spelled) turn on the radio and get a comfortable chair to sit in. :mrgreen:



I finally got it finished up last night. It didn't take me too much longer to get the edges all down to 1/32". Now I am ready for a boat ride!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

Let me know how it turns out. I'm ready for summer  .


----------



## Seth

I took the boat out fishing today and got to run it. Apparently I dont have something right because it seemed like it took longer to plain out than before. Top speed was pretty much the same. My rpms were 100-200 lower than normal at WOT too.

I put the same shims in place as before but it almost looked too close to the liner. Im gonna have to play with the shims and see if that fixes the problem. Otherwise I guess I will just take it to Cowtown or Troutt and have them resharpen the impeller.

Good news is I caught my first walleye today. It was a 4# sow. She will taste real good in batter and hot grease tomorrow!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

I don't know, it might have something to do with it being a four blade impeller. How many rpm's did you turn before? If you can take some more pictures and post them.


----------



## Seth

I will take somepics tomorrow. I am pretty sure i was getting 5300-5400 at wot but only got 5100-5200 today.


----------



## turne032

the sharper you impeller is the more water it picks up an it cuts rpms


----------



## georgiaken

I took my impeller out yesterday and sharpened it. Good news...it's SS. Bad news...takes longer to sharpen 

I used a rasp/file and finished it off with my Dremel and a sandpaper attachment.

I'm taking it out today to see if I did everything right.

Funny thing...I'm glad I took it apart before I ran it again. The impeller had about 3/4" of play on the shaft (not good). I'm sure that contributed to the liner being gouged.

And the foot will need to be replaced...I could only get the grate pin out on one side. The other side is all mashed up from a "hit." I even tried re-drilling the hole, but it appears as though the pin probably got bent when it hit, so it just wouldn't budge. The whole side is kind of crushed.

I've been toying with the idea of taking it apart again and smoothing out the entire impeller and liner with fine grit sandpaper. It might happen, it might not. I still have to install the new trolling motor and run the wiring for my bow mounted fish finder.

With fishing season around the corner, tinkering with the boat might have to take a backseat.

The good news: since it's early Spring, I don't need to be on the water at 6AM...I can tinker on the boat in the morning and arrive on the water before noon.


----------



## optaylor823

Ok I understand the sharpening part, but when it comes to polishing I am lost. I run my boat across shoals and some time suck up rock, so not really sure if I would want to spend the time and effort to polish things just to suck up a rock next week. Do you really gain that much polishing one and if so how often are you having to polish one to keep that gain up.


----------



## turne032

if you routine suck up rocks polishing is not the way to go.

but it does help.


----------



## moelkhuntr

Turner032, if I am looking at your picture right, you sharpen the opposite side of the impeller than Lil Blue Rude. Am I seeing right?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

Yep he does.


----------



## moelkhuntr

That throws my pea picken brain in a tail spin then!!! WHO IS RIGHT!!! Just try and see which way works best for you?


----------



## turne032

i guess my advice is that a sharp impeller will run faster than a dull impeller. I know everyone sucks up rocks, and sometimes you cant help it. but if you make an effort to keep your impeller sharp, that is where the grunt of your performance comes from.

sharpening top vs. sharpening bottom = chevys vs. fords


----------



## optaylor823

That polished impeller looks nice, but would not last long the way I run my boat. It sees to many rocks and gravel shoals to stay that way. I agree a sharpened impeller does help. I see the biggest difference in my hole shot. When my impeller gets to bad I have to ease into the throttle and start off slow, because the RPMs get to high and the jet goes to sucking air. I do not see much difference in the top end, but of course I am not looking for top end since I run a dangerous river with a 16' boat and a converted 175 that will only run about 40 mph and most days I only run about 30, so I am not using a lot of gas and it gives me time to see obstacles.


----------



## Codeman

Question. My impeller has some pretty severe cavitation burns on it. They are old and don't appear to have gotten any worse since I redid the transom and everything on my boat. How much are they costing me in efficiency? I'm thinking its just time to bite the bullet and buy a new impeller/ liner and be done with it. Any of you guys gone to stainless and have a 6 1/8 Aluminum in decent shape laying around that you want to sell?


----------



## Raven205

Old post but very useful information.. 
What are the Odds that Lil Blue Rude would post his pictures again, they seem to be missing...
That would be awesome!


----------



## gotmuddy

Raven205 said:


> Old post but very useful information..
> What are the Odds that Lil Blue Rude would post his pictures again, they seem to be missing...
> That would be awesome!



that would be great.


----------



## Raven205

I found this on the Explorer Industries FaceBook..


----------



## gotmuddy

Raven205 said:


> I found this on the Explorer Industries FaceBook..



great comment! This should be a sticky


----------



## Raven205

LOL It is opposite of the Outboard Jets instructions. I was hoping Lil Blue Rude would chime in with comments as I think this is how he does it to, he may have a few good suggestions.. I have been working over the old spare impeller that came with my boat but did the wrong side to start with.. Sigh. Three more months to try it out. These instructions were buried deep on Explorers Facebook page.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

That's pretty much the profile I try to put on mine. Couldn't find any of my old pics. 
It's backwards from what outboard jets says and most guys will argue it's wrong. :roll: Quicksilver stainless impeller come factory with this style edge, they bite better and normally gain on topend.


----------

